

What the Heck is an Architect? - jbpadgett
http://padgeblog.com/2014/02/16/what-the-heck-is-an-architect/

======
taylodl
Software architecture is more than having holistic knowledge of development
technologies and methodologies, though that is important. Software
architecture is concerned with reasoning about systems at the appropriate
level of abstraction. The organization's culture, operations environment and
individual project requirements guide you in determining what aspects of the
system must be reasoned and what can be safely ignored.

Knuth called computer programming an "art". By that measure I sometimes think
of software architecture as a "dark art"!

